# Nice Brown



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Fished yesterday in New York. Check out the colors of this fish. One of the better colored Browns I think I have ever caught.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

beautiful coloration.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I love those wild browns that are sparsely spotted. The white fin tips and beautiful red adipose fin make that fish a true treasure! Thanks for sharing!
Merf


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I really hate making negative comments about peoples pics, but wet fish+dry leaves and grass is pretty hard on them. That is an awesome fish, dont get me wrong. Not trying to be a troll, i just feel bad for the little guys.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

fontinalis said:


> I really hate making negative comments about peoples pics, but wet fish+dry leaves and grass is pretty hard on them. That is an awesome fish, dont get me wrong. Not trying to be a troll, i just feel bad for the little guys.


I agree - unless he kept it to eat it. Great fish nonetheless!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

The stream I fish was stocked one time in the early 1900's. Never stocked again. Stream is no more than 15 feet wide at most places. Spring fed, never freezes. 
My favorite winter stream.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Sweet fish, I love catching wild browns. I agree with fontinalis, but I'm sure that fish will be fine.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Fish was out of water for a grand total of about 15 seconds. I think he is back at it this morning chasing a meal. 
He might be a little colder today. Had 5 inches of snow last night.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

its not how long its out of the water, its the dry substrate, it removes the slime coat, opening the fish's skin to fungal infections. I have caught several fish with perfect hand shaped rashes on them. It is especially hard on salmonids because they have such small cycloid scales. The slime coat is a lt more important than most people think. Again, not trying to be critical, just trying to inform the masses


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Great information. Thanks


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

fontinalis said:


> its not how long its out of the water, its the dry substrate, it removes the slime coat, opening the fish's skin to fungal infections. I have caught several fish with perfect hand shaped rashes on them. It is especially hard on salmonids because they have such small cycloid scales. The slime coat is a lt more important than most people think. Again, not trying to be critical, just trying to inform the masses


. Boy ole Lloyd would be proud passin on stuff we learned in school to help our fellow angler lol sweet lookin fish 




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

just wondering i want to make a trip to new york some time soon. im just wondering where i should go. any suggestions would be great
that is a very beautyyyy full fish.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Western NY or Eastern NY?


----------

